

The war on margarine - AndrewDucker
http://www.thefreemanonline.org/featured/the-war-on-margarine/

======
igrekel
Since my son is allergic (not intolerant, really allergic) to milk and dairy
products, I have come to appreciate how strong the dairy industry is. There
are milk proteins in tons and tons of manufactured products. I remember a
discussion with someone at a baby cereal company who lectured me on how good
milk is nutritious and good for your health even tough she already knew I was
calling because dairy products are deadly in that particular case.

I am surprised we don't yet have a war on the soy cheese used on some frozen
pizzas.

------
tptacek
This is interesting, but margarine is (a) pretty gross, (b) culinarily less
useful than butter (the milk solids in butter are put to use in a variety of
systems), and (c) probably less healthy than butter because of trans-fats.

~~~
hsmyers
That is interesting, but butter is (a) pretty damn expensive and (b) contains
milk solids which are an enormous problem for those who are lactose
intolerant, (c) as to whether it is gross or not, can't say, but I think that
is a PPP (personal perception problem) :)

~~~
barrkel
Butter isn't very expensive - expensive is a highly relative term, and I spend
less on butter on a rate of consumption over time basis than I do on bread, or
milk, or cheese, or any other single staple alone.

What it is is delicious, and I won't do without it.

------
Evgeny
A review of the study that compares margarine and butter from the risk of
heart disease point of view, and some more links at the end:

[http://wholehealthsource.blogspot.com/2009/10/butter-vs-
marg...](http://wholehealthsource.blogspot.com/2009/10/butter-vs-margarine-
showdown.html)

------
drinian
In the nineteenth century, there were still many people who argued that
certain organizations had a "right" to profit. An excellent read on this topic
is Stanley Kutler's _Privilege and Creative Destruction: The Charles River
Bridge Case_[0].

[0]
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0801839831/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0801839831/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=drinianorg-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0801839831)

------
gamble
The last anti-margarine law in North America was only struck down in the last
couple of years. The province of Ontario lasted until 1995, while Quebec's law
was only repealed in _2008_.

------
onyxmueller
wow. i just learned a lot about margarine.

